# White Lsiting ISP3



## planet_fox (6. Nov. 2009)

Hi 

Ich habe einen User der eine mail adresse als Spam deklariert bekommt.Diese soll jedoch nicht als spam deklariert werden. Ich habe sie zwar auf die white list getan jedoch ohne erfolg.


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2009)

Auf welche Whitelist hast Du sie gesetzt? Sie muss in der spamfilter Whitelist stehen und nicht der von postfix.


----------



## planet_fox (6. Nov. 2009)

Hab sie im ISP2 unter


```
ISP User | SpamFilter& Antivurus | White List
```
Eingetragen


----------



## Till (9. Nov. 2009)

Ok, also isp2 und nicht 3? Im Titel hattest Du isp3 geschrieben.


----------



## planet_fox (9. Nov. 2009)

Sorry, mein Fehler  . Verdammt...


----------



## Till (11. Nov. 2009)

Schau mal ins home Verzeichnis des Users mit "ls -la", ob da die Whitelist geschrieben worden ist.


----------



## planet_fox (11. Nov. 2009)

in der user prefs steht es drin


```
# Whitelist and blacklist addresses are now file-glob-style patterns, so
# "friend@somewhere.com", "*@isp.com", or "*.domain.net" will all work.
# whitelist_from        someone@somewhere.com
whitelist_from        info@eins-zwei-drei.tv newsletter@1-2-3.tv info@1-2-3.tv
```


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2009)

Sollte an sich so gehen. Keine Ahnung woran es liegt.


----------

